# MAC Pallets, eyeshadows and Brushes..



## ex-oh (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was wondering where can I buy mac pallets, eyeshadows and brushes ONLINE? I can't get them at a MAC store because we don't have one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I looked on ebay but there's nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Please help! Thank you in advance


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maccosmetics.com, for the pallettes, Im not sure! I always get mine on ebay


----------



## lsperry (Jul 14, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-pal...55/index3.html
http://specktra.net/f165/mac-contact...r-lines-83647/
http://specktra.net/f165/where-can-i...alettes-44845/

MAC 15-pan empty palettes and empty quads are sold at any free-standing or pro store. 

Since I don't have a free-standing or pro-store near me, I order the empty pans and quads from the 1-800 Pro number.

As the previous poster mentioned, you can buy the brushes and pot-eyeshadows from maccosmetics.com. If you want the permanent shadows in pan form, you can only order them from the Pro 1-800 number or purchase them at a free-standing or pro store. Only permanent shadows can be bought in pot or pan form. All LE single shadows are sold in pot form only.

HTH


----------



## Vicki1979 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ex-oh* 

 
_Hi everyone! I was wondering where can I buy mac pallets, eyeshadows and brushes ONLINE? I can't get them at a MAC store because we don't have one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked on ebay but there's nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Please help! Thank you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi I recomend Welcome they are offering some great deals on Mac products. I have bought loads


----------



## lsperry (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicki1979* 

 
_Hi I recomend Welcome they are offering some great deals on Mac products. I have bought loads_

 
Is this for real? 5 eyeshadows for $25 and you don't get to pick or see what you're buying?

What did you buy? Were they authentic MAC products?


----------



## Vicki1979 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Is this for real? 5 eyeshadows for $25 and you don't get to pick or see what you're buying?

What did you buy? Were they authentic MAC products?_

 
I bought eyeliner and the eye shadow, they were authentic, the 5 eyeshadows are £25 not $25 out of the 5 colours I  use 4 of them, 1 just isnt me however I will sell on ebay


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2008)

M.A.C.'s customer service is 1.800.387.6707, you can place an order there~


----------

